# 3 or 3 1/2 inch gun?



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I have both and have hardly used the 3.5 over 10 years. Even with the 3, I use 2.75 much of the time. Unless you are goose hunting a whole bunch, I would pass on the extra weight and the initial and shell cost of a 3.5.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm with those that say 3" is all you need.

but having said that, one thing to consider that I learned the hard way...3 1/2" guns "feel" differently when shooting them. Not only are they heavier, on a pump gun the stroke of the forearm is just a tad longer (at least it was on the Rem I had), so it just never felt right to me. After two years of trying to learn to shoot it and get comfortable with it, I sold it and went back to a 3", which as usual fit like a glove  So if possible, try to shoot both a 3 1/2" and 3" gun and see which "fits" you better


----------



## BDK (Oct 14, 2012)

I use 3" shells for both ducks and geese. Never really been a pass by shooter. I try to shoot them in my face and with paddle wheels down. Nothing wrong with other styles of hunting, but if you hunt anything like our group; I see no reason for 3-1/2" shells. Spend the extra 150 bucks on a couple of off season trips to the gun club. As far as resale value goes; nobody would want my duck guns by the time I am finished with them. Buy what fits and swings well.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Kingcrapp said:


> Who has the ballistic stats. I'm for 3.5, especially for geese


Pretty sure there is no ballistic advantage to a 3 1/2" shell over a properly tuned 3" shell.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

The new Winchester, Browning and even SBE all weigh about 7 pounds. Hard to find a lighter auto then that even in a 3". We shoot most of our geese on the 1st vollie of rounds at 20 yards,, by the time you get to your 3rd shell they can be approaching 40 yards or more. You wait all day for an opportunity then limit your kill zone to inside 40 yards seems silly to me. Remember, more shot equals more shot on target. This is not about sky busting but instead of killing one bird when you have 12 come in, to getting all 3 of your shells to drop birds and take full advantage of your hard work. And the nice thing is,, if you decide that you don't like shooting 3 1/2" which a lot of people don't because of the added recoil, then don't, but you have that option.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

There is a lot of false information being passed around here on 3" vs 3.5" guns. The weight difference is 2 ounces at the most. The barrels are the same I.D. regardless. The lengths are the same. It simply makes no sense to me why one would not just get a gun that has the ability to shoot them in case you ever want to shoot them ( spring snow geese) or are running low on shells and your friend you are hunting with only has 3.5". Why limit yourself because you were too cheap to spend the extra what, $50-100??

I just looked up a Browning Maxus. Comparing 3"-3.5" there is no difference in weight, length or barrels. $100 price difference is all.


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

3.5" for geese: ducks same just let the duck be further out before shooting. One gun will do it all.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It's better to have and not need than need and not have.

That said, I was without my 3.5" all this year, shot 3" 1's in a 12 and 3" 2's in a 20 all season. Shot about 30 birds, never felt undergunned and didn't lose a bird.

On the flip side, I have had days where it's been very nice to have that extra bit, including a late split diver hunt in heavy ice where I felt 3.5" 1 steel was not too much for goldeneyes.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I shoot 2 3/4" and 3" for ducks, when goose and turkey hunting I break out the SP10. 

Here's some info that might help you decide:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> There is a lot of false information being passed around here on 3" vs 3.5" guns. The weight difference is 2 ounces at the most. The barrels are the same I.D. regardless. The lengths are the same. It simply makes no sense to me why one would not just get a gun that has the ability to shoot them in case you ever want to shoot them ( spring snow geese) or are running low on shells and your friend you are hunting with only has 3.5". Why limit yourself because you were too cheap to spend the extra what, $50-100??
> 
> I just looked up a Browning Maxus. Comparing 3"-3.5" there is no difference in weight, length or barrels. $100 price difference is all.


Assuming you were addressing my post, for the record, there is a difference between the two guns I was speaking of...albeit small: From the Remington website stats - 
Remington 870 super mag waterfowl 3 1/2" - 7-5/8 lbs and 50" long
Remington 870 express 3" - 7-1/2 lbs and 48-1/2" long

The barrels are the same, but there is a different "stroking length" of the forearm due to the extra length. You wouldn't think 1-1/2" in length would matter...trust me it did.

All I can say is it DID make a clear difference for me, and it felt completely off when shooting that gun. I could tell the minute I picked it up. And I kept "short stroking" when shooting it. I replaced it with a 3" standard gun, and immediately felt it fit like a glove. Not a single "short-stroke" all last hunting season. My mistake was I should've picked each up and compared them before purchasing. Which is why I suggested at least picking the two versions up prior to purchasing...shooting each prior would be better


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

If you're shooting birds over the decoys, 2 3/4" will work fine...if you're really reaching out there for them, I guess a 3.5" load could help. A miss is a miss...a 3.5" won't be a significant factor in turning a missed shot into a hit...imo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> If you're shooting birds over the decoys, 2 3/4" will work fine...if you're really reaching out there for them, I guess a 3.5" load could help. A miss is a miss...a 3.5" won't be a significant factor in turning a missed shot into a hit...imo
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well said. I have a buddy who uses a 20 all season long and kills just as many as the guys in our group shooting 3.5" 12's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Assuming you were addressing my post, for the record, there is a difference between the two guns I was speaking of...albeit small: From the Remington website stats -
> Remington 870 super mag waterfowl 3 1/2" - 7-5/8 lbs and 50" long
> Remington 870 express 3" - 7-1/2 lbs and 48-1/2" long
> 
> ...


Ok, well in regards to pump I guess there is a slight difference. However, in semi autos there is not a difference, or a difference worth mentioning.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Shoot the gun that fits you best. 3.5" or 3" doesn't matter. You will kill more birds with a gun that fits you over a gun that doesn't fit.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Shoot the gun that fits you best. 3.5" or 3" doesn't matter. You will kill more birds with a gun that fits you over a gun that doesn't fit.


Exactly what I was trying to say. Whether there is a physical difference in weight or length is irrelevant. Does it fit, and feel right when you swing it? That's the real question. I have a close friend who I consider a gun nut. He owns many, teaches hunter safety, is a range officer at a gun club, etc. He's my go-to guy for gun questions. He advised me to pick them up, swing them, and if possible, shoot them before buying. Did I listen? NAH...I knew better  Like I said, I learned my lesson the hard way. Yeah there are technical ways of determining which gun "fits" a person best. But besides that, anyone who's shot guns for some period of time can tell when you pick it up and swing it if it's comfortable and "fits". I know I can...again, learned the hard way.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

3.5" guns are typically heavier and will make it harder to turn the gun on it's side and shoot "Gangsta". Something to consider.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> 3.5" guns are typically heavier and will make it harder to turn the gun on it's side and shoot "Gangsta". Something to consider.


And with the pump I had, that over the head shot, falling down backwards in the mud when you're feet won't turn, and trying to pump for the second shot was damn near impossible to make :evilsmile


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> 3.5" guns are typically heavier and will make it *harder to turn the gun on it's side and shoot "Gangsta"*. Something to consider.


TSS,

LMAO!

Old Fred


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> 3.5" guns are typically heavier and will make it harder to turn the gun on it's side and shoot "Gangsta". Something to consider.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

just ducky said:


> . I could tell the minute I picked it up. And I kept "short stroking" when shooting it.


JD, I hear that "short stroking" it is nothing new to you 





Sorry man, I couldn't resist. This topic has been discussed soooooooooo many times on here


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

CougarHunter said:


> JD, I hear that "short stroking" it is nothing new to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make you go deaf and blind!


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Do your homework before you buy. 

e.g. of what a simple search of specs showed.

Dimensions
The Benelli Nova Pump Field has a total length of 49.5 inches, which is 5 inches larger than the average for all Shotgun Guns. The gun has a total unloaded weight of 8 pounds, which is 1 pounds heavier than the average for all Shotgun Guns.

Go price the shells for a 3.5 as well and times that by the number of seasons you hunt.

Whatever you buy, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pump my as!
Get a Semi-auto!
As a matter of fact have all your firearms in the same action, .22s, Shotguns. If you like Pumps make them all Pumps.

You can't beat goin' to where they have a lot of Shotguns and swing a few around to see how they feel. IMHO!

I am a bolt freak though in the higher powered rifles but I wouldn't turn down a pump or auto if someone wanted to give me one!

Old Fred


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Fabner1 said:


> Pump my as!
> Get a Semi-auto!
> As a matter of fact have all your firearms in the same action, .22s, Shotguns. If you like Pumps make them all Pumps.
> 
> ...


have shot semi-autos, but I found I waste shells pulling off that third shot that I normally wouldn't take. Nope, I'm a pump man. And my .06 is also a pump, and I LOVE that too


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

CougarHunter said:


> JD, I hear that "short stroking" it is nothing new to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know...was waiting for that. But that's what the "gun nuts" call it...not my term :lol:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Put a guy who kills 100 plus birds a year with 3" shells next to the one who kills an average number of birds a year shooting the 3 1/2". I am fairly sure I know who is going to be at there limit first. Over the decoys, out past the end of the long lines or pass shooting its not going to make a lick of a difference its going to be obvious fairly quickly that 3 1/2" shells do not kill more birds. Putting the payload on a path to intercept the flight path of the bird preferably its head is what kills them. In other words if you are a decent shot killing birds is not that hard and if your a bad shot shooting larger loads just means it cost you more to still miss. "putting more pellets in the air" yep that's the solution. :lol:


----------



## DRuff2 (Mar 21, 2012)

have the capabilities of 3 1/2 but don't think I've ever even put a 3.5 in the gun. 3.5 is a waste for waterfowl.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Well put Brandon! I just asked a guy who I work with who has 3.5 capable gun and he said when he is shooting crappy with 3's he goes to the 3.5s --and laughed when he said he still misses! Gotta appreciate that kind of honesty!!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Go shoot spring snow geese sometime with 3". You will wish you had 3.5". More pellets= more birds.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

WOW...Thanks guys, thats a lot of info.
Thank you.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Lots of egos weighing in on this subject.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

For me I always shot 3.5 #2 for ducks and geese .I also own 4 duck guns. Bps 3 bps 3.5 Browning gold 3 Browning Maxus 3.5 . And for me the big deal between 3 and 3.5 is weather related rain ,fog and wind . That extra 2oz of powder makes a difference. If you have ever reloaded rounds before you would understand my point. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Better to have and not need than need and not have. On that not I only let my friends shot 3.5" shells. I shot 3

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Coldwater Charters said:


> *Lots of egos weighing in on this subject.*



So?:lol:


Old Frd


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

as said above it is better to have the capability and not use it then wish you had it leter. Never know when you may get asked for a coyote hunt etc. and its nice to have some extra in the tank. My all around gun (besides upland hunting) is a Nova 3.5 for geese ducks turkey sometimes deer coyotes etc.

Good luck with your decision.

Ganzer


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

While I agree for the most part with Brandon, I just wanted to add. If you go looking for shotguns and you pick one up and shoulder it, and it fits, and you get that same feeling you get when you sit down in your lazyboy to watch football, buy that gun. I don't care if it's a pump, semi auto, bolt, or short stroker. It also does not matter if it's is a 2 3/4, 3", or 3.5" capacity. Once you get a gun that you are at home with, you will have that all imortant confindence in hitting what you are shooting at. And with that confidence it won't matter what shell you shoot your aim will be spot on. You will simply have to pattern your gun to find the best combo for your gun. It might be a 3.5" shell, it might not be. Unles you are hunting 40 or 50 days a season, the cost difference on the shells is minimal. You will spend more scouting birds.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Look at it like this. 

A 6" stick will keep her happy and is all she needs. However, wouldn't you rather have an 8" just in case, even if she don't need it all. Lol.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'd recommend hot glueing an extra 1/2" on the end of your 3.5" shells to make sure everyone in the blind knows who the boss is.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> Look at it like this.
> 
> A 6" stick will keep her happy and is all she needs. However, wouldn't you rather have an 8" just in case, even if she don't need it all. Lol.


Graig,

Of course you are referring to the stick you use to have your female Lab retrieve? Am I right?

You are such a dreamer!:lol::lol::lol:

Old Fred


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd recommend hot glueing an extra 1/2" on the end of your 3.5" shells *to make sure everyone in the blind knows who the boss is.*


All together now:

TSS you're the best, TSS you're the best, TSS you're the best.

Old Fred


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Back when . . . I wanted to shoot a 3.5" at geese so I bought Mossberg 835 (about the cheapest 3.5" I could find) but I decided the extra cost for the shells wasn't worth it for me so now I only shoot the cheaper 3" at everything. I also found that when I went on my destination hunts and took both my guns, the 3.5" would not fit in my over/under so I couldn't interchange those shells.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> 3.5" guns are typically heavier and will make it harder to turn the gun on it's side and shoot "Gangsta". Something to consider.



TSS,

Just for you!:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/iDnEkFSMRik?rel=0&vq=medium&autoplay=1


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I used an 835 for years, and normally bought nothing but cases of 3.5 in shells. It started to not be reliable with ejecting shells so I took it to the gunsmith and didn't feel like paying the price to fix it since I had been looking for a semiauto. Ended up buying a used Beretta 390 (3in). I didn't miss the 3.5 in at all, just find the right choke/shell combo

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Went to Gander Mtn on Sat and looked at a lot of guns....... The one that was a ""feel great fit"", the Benelli M2 Left Hand 12 Ga!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Line-Loc said:


> Went to Gander Mtn on Sat and looked at a lot of guns....... The one that was a ""feel great fit"", the Benelli M2 Left Hand 12 Ga!


M2 is a great choice.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> M2 is a great choice.


 Absolutly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Line-Loc said:


> Went to Gander Mtn on Sat and looked at a lot of guns....... The one that was a ""feel great fit"", the* Benelli M2 Left Hand 12 Ga!*


Loc,

Left handed?

Holy crap! I wouldn't have given you any advice if I had know that!:lol:

Dexter/Sinister!:evilsmile

Old Fred


----------



## Cigar (Mar 2, 2014)

I do most of my Waterfowl hunting with a Bennilli 3 inch 20 ga. I just enjoy shooting a 20 Ga. However I also will use my Bennilli SBE ll with 3.5 inch shells. Always for Snows and Sandhill Cranes.
Just because your gun will handle 3.5 inch you don't have to use them. But if you do, it is hard to put in a 3.5 inch shell in a 3 inch gun.
Get a 3.5 inch gun.
Again just my 2 cents.


----------

